# FL. Coral Spring Road Runners is up and Running!!!



## speedxl (Jul 20, 2006)

Alright guys I am here to announce great news to all South Florida r/c racers! What a great new year surprize for all!!!!

Coralsprings Road Runners " onroad" club will now be hosting races on the first weekend of everymonth Starting January 13, 2007

The Schedule will be ; Oval on Saturday Track opens at 9:00am.
Racing starts at 12:30pm.

Road Racing will be on Sunday, with the same start
Time as listed for the oval.


Guys the first race is this saturday, road course wont be ready for this weekend but please come out for support and to discuss the classes for onroad.


Bob Husted is now the new track operator/owner. We have racing folks so lets come out and support the track!!!

Bring tables, chairs and shade. Power is available so no generators required. We also have plenty of room for parking track side for cars and trailers.

Happy NewYear to all!!!!


----------

